# Puedo activar el gate del mosfet con 16V



## desertor (Oct 5, 2012)

Bueno pues mi pregunta es que si puedo activar el gate del mosfet (Irfz44N) con 16V ya que voy a controlar un motor de 12V y entonces no se si se pueda usar un voltaje superior de 12V o tendria que ser menor a 12V
Gracias

Nota: he visto formulas(teoricas) donde el voltaje para activar el gate debe ser menor al de Vds. Pero tambn he leido que entre mas alto el voltaje del gate (sin pasarse del limite) mejor para la saturación. Entonces a quien le creo


----------



## chclau (Oct 5, 2012)

Aclaremos un poco que oscurece. Un transistor Mosfet se activa por tension Vgs.

Es FET del que hablas es un N channel. La pregunta es como conectas la carga. Si conectas la carga al drain, con source a tierra, no hay necesidad que la tension de gate (Vg) sea mayor que 12V. Como Vs=0, Vgs = Vg y podrias activar el Fet con los 12V sin problemas.

Ahora, si la carga esta conectada al source (lo que se llama high side driver), cuando el FET esta en conduccion, Vs=12V, por lo tanto para que el Mosfet conduzca Vg tiene que ser por lo menos 16V, ya que Vgs = 16-12 = 4V (Vth segun el datasheet). En realidad seria recomendable Vg ~ 20-22V, para tener baja rds.

Podes poner un dibujo de como queres conectar el motor?

Y de paso, te hago una pregunta. Para hacer un high side driver se podria usar un canal P y no tenes el inconveniente de necesitar una tension mayor que la del motor para activar el Mosfet. Sabes por que igual se prefiere el canal N, siendo que hay que hacer todo el circuito elevador de tension? O sea, es mas complicado, por que se prefiere a pesar de la complicacion, usar canal N?


----------



## eL1ct (Oct 5, 2012)

Hola:

Si, segun entiendo los transistores FET se activan por tension, en este caso, aumentando la tension que hay desde gate a sorce; cuanto mayor sea la tension mas conducira el transistor. Esto esta graficado en el datasheet del MOS-FET.

Pues la puerta de un transistor MOSFET se puede comparar con un condensador, por lo tanto es cierto, que si quieres que el transistor se encienda y apague rapido, hay que darle unos picos de corriente; para que el condensador se cargue o descargue lo mas rapido posible, y asi poder cambiar la tension del gate (ya que para cambiar la tension de un condensador, hay que hacer pasar corriente por el).

En cuanto al rango de tension tambien te lo indica en el datasheet (20v max); creo que con 16V(gs) funcionara bien. pero ten en cienta lo que te dice chclau, la tension de la que hablamos es de gate respecto a source, asi que tienes que tenner en cuenta eso si tu transistor es de high side.

Creo que los high side drivers se hacen por usar el mismo modelo de transistor en ambos lados del puente, y creo que es algo necesario si se van a usar IGBTs (que no es este caso), ya que nunca he visto IGBTs de canal P (no se ni siquiera si existen).

Un saludo.


----------



## desertor (Oct 5, 2012)

Hola que tal gracias por responder y disculpen me faltó poner información no mencioné que hiba a utilizar un puente H y que tambien voy a usar un mosfet de canal P (IRF4905), el diagrama que pretendo montar es el siguiente:





Para activarlos mosfet usaré dos driver de mosfet quese muestran en la imag.
Ahora por eso era mi pregunta para ver que voltaje le aplico al driver, supongo que 15 ó 16V estaría bien verdad.

Ya que tambien segun el datasheet VGS debe estar entre +-20V.
Y solo una cosas más, seria neceasrio poner una resistencia serie de unos 10 ohm entre el gate de los mosfet y el driver(por lo de la corriente que necesita el gate).
Que opinan?
Saludos


----------



## chclau (Oct 6, 2012)

No!, el Vgs no tiene que estar entre + y -20V, esos son los absolute maximum ratings, a los que te podes acercar pero jamas pasarlos.

Si ya los tenes los 16V usalos, si no, con 12V deberia andar bien (no lei el datasheet del driver, me refiero al Mosfet). En la hoja de datos yo vi que muchos parametros los miden con Vgs=10V, y como Vth=4V, 12V tambien andaria bien.

Yo pondria la resistencia, el valor tendrias que verlo segun la Ig recomendada.


----------



## eL1ct (Oct 6, 2012)

La tension tipica de gate se dice que es de 15V, pero como dice chclau, con 12v deveria ser suficiente, fijate en el datasheet si tienes dudas.

La pequeña (de valor) resistencia entre el gate y el driver ayuda al driver (ya que parte de la potencia de switcheo se disipara en en la resistencia y no en el driver).
Tambien podria cambiar los tiempos de encendido y apagado haciendo que la corriente suba y baje con mas lentitudud; algunas configuraciones usan resistencia-diodo, (en paralalo) para que el apagado sea mas rapido que el encendido, y cosas por el estilo, para que en un puente, nunca queden encendidos la parte superior y inferior a la vez (ni por un pequeño instante), ya que esto seria un "cortocircuito", y aunque el tiempo de cortocircuito sea muy corto y esto (normalmente) no suponga ningun problema, (los transistores se calentarian un poco mas)  siempre es mejor evitar esta situacion. Esto se tiene en cuenta sobre todo si se utiliza la misma señal para encender la parte superior del puente que la inferior... no obstante tambien se puede evitar este problema metiendo pequeños delys (creo que les llaman "dead times") en las señales, o teniendo en cuenta los delays que tienen los drivers, o creo que incluso existen drivers de medio puente que tienen en cuenta este problema y lo solucionan internamente.

PD: Quiza te interese esto: http://www.ti.com/lit/ml/slup169/slup169.pdf (he de reconocer que no lo he leido todo, ya que ademas de ser bien largo esta en ingles, pero creo que los dibujos lo ilustran muy bien)


----------



## elektriko (Oct 6, 2012)

Hola como estan, estoy realizando un circuito similar y quería para pedir su opinion en cuanto a la colocación de mosfets en paralelo, me recomiendan poner los mosfet de la sig. manera: gate con gate(con una sola resistencia para ambos), drain con drain y source con source directamente, o de esta otra manera gate con resistencia + gate con resistencia, drain con drain y source con source como en la sig imag:




En la imagen anterior cada mosfet o cada gate de cada mosfet tiene su propia resistencia serie de 10 ohm con el driver y tambien tienen su resistencia de 10K para no dejar volando el gate.
Mi pregunta es que si esta configuración de mosfets en paralelo es correcta, o en lugar de que cada gate del mosfet tenga sus resistencias (10 ohm y 10K) se podria usar solo una resist de 10 ohm y 10k para la config de 2 mosfet en paralelo.
Saludos


----------



## eL1ct (Oct 7, 2012)

Hola:

Se trata de un detalle que puede no suponer una gran diferencia en ciertos circuitos, pero que en mi opinion, hay que tener en cuenta, o  al menos conocer.

Cuando los MOSFET estan en paralelo:

Si ponemos los gate conectados al mismo punto, (seria igual que poner los dos con una resistencia): aunque sea el mismo modelo de MOSFET cada gate puede ser diferente, y cunato mayor capacidad de carga (culomb) tenga el gate se supone que empezara a encender a menos tension (1*), asi cuando se encienda (o apague) el transistor, el MOSFET con mas carga encendera antes, ya que en la rampa ascendente, alcanzara antes la tension de umbral. Esto hara que el transistor que encienda antes se estrese (un poco) mas.

En cambio si ponemos una resistencia independiente (igual para cada gate); en el gate que tenga mayor carga, la tension subira un poco mas lento. Asi ese transistor que encendia con (un poco) menos tension tendra la rampa de tension (un poco) retardada, asi la configuracion del circuito, tiende a compensar la pequeña diferencia de tension de umbral que puedan trener los MOSFET. 

1*or que, la pequeña capa de oxido de metal, (que es el dielectrico de la puerta o gate del transistor) es mas fina.

PD: esto no quere decir que los MOSFET con mayor carga de gate, enciendan con menos tension, lo que dije se aplica atransistores "iguales". Ya que la carga de gate tambien depende de la densisdad (o quiza seria mejor decir tamaño, del semiconductor por supuesto) del transistor.


----------



## desertor (Oct 7, 2012)

Hola, pues me parece que el circuito se ve bien y sólo queda intentar probarlo haber que forma te da mejores resultados.
Saludos


----------



## elektriko (Oct 8, 2012)

eL1ct dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Se trata de un detalle que puede no suponer una gran diferencia en ciertos circuitos, pero que en mi opinion, hay que tener en cuenta, o  al menos conocer.
> 
> ...


Hola gracias por responder, y volviendo al tema en tu mas humilde opinion que me recomendarias:
1.-Los dos Mosfet con una resistencia en el gate para los 2, o 
2.-Cada mosfet con su propia resistencia cada uno en el gate.
Saludos


----------



## eL1ct (Oct 9, 2012)

Yo pondria una resistencia para cada gate, es decir la opcion 2. Creo que es lo mas correcto por las razones que expuse antes.
Ademas, por la diferencia; en resistencias no te vayas a ahorrar mucho dinero, y tampoco sera tanto trabajo a al hora de soldear.

un saludo

PD: estoy diseñando un circuito en el cual quiero poner unos 8 MOSFET en paralelo, y sin lugar a dudas pienso poner una resistencia independiente en cada gate... donde tengo dudas es a la hora de elegir el driver, ya que con tantos MOSFET la carga del gate sube mucho, y es dificil encontrar un driver que tenga capacidad de controlar eso rapidamente, a la par que tambien surgen problemas para disipar la potencia del mismo driver.


----------

